# Which bird toys are best for pigeons?



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a single pigeon, and he has the run of the house most of the time, but I would like to spruce up his cage with some toys that he would find interesting. Since pigeons are so intelligent, I don't know if he would like the regular colored rings or bells...?

I have seen several different bird toys at the pet store, but they seem to be geared towards parrots. Which bird toys do pigeons seem to like best?


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Mine have a swing, they seem to like it.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

STUFFIE BIRDS and the cage haniging toys, such as the 4 sided mirror with the bell at the bottom. Most of mine love to fly over to it and peck at it when in the flight pen. There are a couple of them in there, and a couple in the coop.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, mine love toys!

Junebug has shoe laces tied to the side of its cage. 

Many of mine like cat rattle balls, willow balls, bells, mirrors, some stuffed (bird safe) toys, ribbons, straws, pieces of paper in strips, and rings to milk/water jugs.

Birds Toys:Mirrors, bells, rope, wuffle balls...

I have one cat toy that looks like a rattle, it has a bell in each end. They like those, I got them and the cat stuff at Wal-Mart. 

-Hilly


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

So do you just put it all on the bottom of the cage? Is it tied up or someting?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Koosh balls are also a hit sometimes. Gonzo would play with a koosh ball for hours, throwing it and pouncing on it and....ahem....loving it.  Tennis balls too. You can clip some toys to the side of the cage or have them swing from the top, and put some on the floor too. Have fun!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Becca199212 said:


> So do you just put it all on the bottom of the cage? Is it tied up or someting?


I avoid placing the toys on the bottom of their cages or on the ground of their flight pen/coop . They have a dendency to get "soiled". I just use the snap hook that most have incororated on their hanging toys, though some of my bad boys like Tooter and Beaksley have a tendecy to yank them off the wire, I simply clean it off and re-hook it.

Beaksley has a miniature toy stuffie owl we got a long time ago from a hamburger joint, and lately he has been trying to drown it in his drinking water cup!  The first time I saw it in there about gave me a heart attack thinking it was a small mouse in there! Needless to say, after 3 days in a row of him dunking his play mate, he has been grounded from it for a while/ He can still ring his hanging bells.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Arr cute! He might have thought owl needed a bath an you spoilt his fun. 
When I read stuffed toys, I was imagining you tucking him up in bed with his minature teddy bird.

I've found and old plastic tunnel my dad made for the guinea pigs, only they didn't like it, to big I think, I've covered it in that shiny metal paper (forgot what you call it now) the might play in there and I've cut some holes in a tennis ball and filled it with seed mix for them, they might like that too!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I got My Mr. Hooters a stuffed owl from the bird store that "hooted". He sleep with it, kept watch with it, practiced pigeon love with it. It was a great way to call him from where ever he was in the house, just squeeze the owl making it hoot and Mr. Hooters would come from where he was lickede-split, so "save his toy". He still notices it. But Fanny has more appeal.


----------

